# Need Credit Card..



## Aabi

Hi Guyz..

I have heard that if a person having basic salary 5000p.m r above can apply for credit card.
Just wanna know if there is any bank which provides credit card on low salary.

My basic salary is 3500 p.m. but with Overtime it comes above 5000p.m
Food: Company
Accommodation: Company
Transportation: Company

Please let me know if anyone knows..
Thanks..


----------



## Elphaba

Be careful before you start using a card. Do you really need one? Not a good idea on your income.

Comparative info can be found here: Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


----------

